# Skiing Grays Peak on Saturday 5/20 looking for partner.



## ericsteele (May 18, 2006)

Looking for a partner to ski the saddle and east side of Grays. I've done this route several times before. The ascent is hiking or bootpack. Leisure time at the summit (weather permitting) Wait for corn, between 9-10 am. Then descending. I'm interested in to a bit of photography along the way. if interested contact me asap

Thanks 
Eric


----------

